# Private Medical Insurance in the UK



## beauty

Hey ladies

Does any one have private medical insurance that covers some infertility medical investigations?

Only if i am going to take this out what sorts of tests etc can u get on the private insurance more than waiting for the NHS?

xx


----------



## saara24

We've got private medical insurance which as far as I know covers all investigation into fertility, but no treatments - with Standard Life. You need to choose some of the additional extras to get the fertility investigations.

The only snag is you have to be on the plan for two years before you are covered for fertility investigations (to stop people having problems and then taking out the plan just for that, basically) and it only covers the tests and you get money for hospital stays or anything like that - if it turns out you need drugs or IVF or anything then you're on your own.

It's all arranged through your own GP, and you get referred to a particular hospital in your area. As far as I know, the tests and stuff are pretty much the same as on the NHS, you just get seen a lot quicker.

We're just going the NHS route anyway because I'm not waiting over a year before even getting seen - we've only been on the plan less than a year.


----------



## muncho

you can try wellwoman plan or somehting like that, it covers you for all womens health..
dont know about IVF thou..


----------



## beauty

I had some good tests on NHS now just quite interested in taking it out and maybe getting the cover if needed for any further investigations..
xx


----------



## Smiler13

My husband got us all private insurance through work, but nothing fertility-related is covered. Also, often when you buy insurance you have to declare stuff, so if you didn't mention any fertility issues and then sought treatment and they found out the issue was going on before you got the insurance, they could refuse to cover you.


----------



## beauty

I didnt think fertility treatment is covered in any medical insurance normally i had look on net and this and stuff like aids and some cancer treatment seem to not be mostly covered!!
xx


----------



## HoneyWright

hi hun

ive just signed up for my work private healthcare and in the notes it says cover fertility treatment but not pregnancy and birth unless complications.

Still waiting for full details to come through and also its says that it doesnt matter what problems you have previously had.

Sarah


----------



## beauty

Wot insurance company is that hun?
x


----------



## Bumber

Hey 

I have had Bupa for a number of years and they state that you must have two years membership before getting any fertility investigations. I had it through work and kept it after leaving as I wanted to continue to have my endometriosis covered. Its is almost £900 a year. It states that it will cover investigations but nothing else.

I am sure most of the companies will have the same two year restrictions hun. 

Paying for private investigations isnt too bad. For example I had a Hycosy - internal scan and dye similar to a HSG and had we paid it would have been £300. Maybe best off seeing what they want to do and costing it. 

Bumb


----------



## Smiler13

Yes, some tests are not actually too expensive (well, not thousands!) privately, e.g. blood tests, scans, HSG. Most private clinics (or specialists' PAs) will provide a costed list. 

Things like hysteroscopy/laparoscopy are obviously more expensive. Might be worth reading up on tests etc. and making some calls to get prices.


----------



## MissMonty

Hi - we've got private health care via AXA PPP - they don't cover fertility investigations, so had all ours on the NHS - I'd recomend having SA private as they seem to test it more than the NHS - unfortunatly the NHS gave us false hope on their results! x


----------



## HoneyWright

Its Aviva, just having a look at some of the details

Specialists fees for consultations (any procedures included
are subject to Avivas fee guidelines for specialists)

Charges for diagnostic tests, for example X-rays, blood tests
and ECGs. Out-patient CT, MRI and PET scans will only be
covered at a diagnostic centre recognised by us

Medical History Disregarded
This means that any pre-existing conditions you have will be covered providing they fall within the terms and conditions of the
policy.


----------

